
Show HN: How Will We Explore Books in the 21st Century? - greglindahl
https://blog.archive.org/2016/02/09/how-will-we-explore-books-in-the-21st-century/
======
greglindahl
For those who want to go straight to the demo, it's at
[https://books.archivelab.org/dateviz/](https://books.archivelab.org/dateviz/)

